# Mono flap saddles - thoughts?



## Sarah2207 (12 January 2011)

Hi, just a musing really!

I've never ridden in one (either dressage or jump), but was just wondering, for people who have, how much of a difference do you think it makes to performance? Do you really "feel" more, and as a result are you able to ride more effectively? Also if you do use one, do you use it for everything (from competing, to training, to hacking/hunting)?

Just wondering how they compare to other close contact types really (with 2 flaps!)


----------



## pinktiger (12 January 2011)

i have a mono dressage saddle and i can honestly say its the most secure thing ive ever ridden in, so close to the horse and can really feel the horses movement and react accordingly my only wish is that i had enough money to buy a mono jump saddle too as if its anything like my dressage saddle it will be fab!!!  As it is i only have a normal jump saddle (2 flaps) but im deffo looking into the a mono jump as well!!!!!


----------



## KatB (12 January 2011)

I have had mono flaps for my last 3 jump saddles, and love them. They do make you feel closer to the horse, and I personally find them the most secure saddles, even though I have favoured flat seated/minimal blocked saddles!


----------



## hotdog (12 January 2011)

I got a mono flap and one of the bonus's is that they are easier to clean!!! one flap instead of two - love it!!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (12 January 2011)

Love my mono flap jump saddle, currently saving the pennies to get a mono dressage one, may have saved enough in 5yrs time


----------



## Baileyhoss (12 January 2011)

absolutely love my mono jump saddle.  would change my dressage for one too in a second if i had the bucks to spend.

secure close and comfy


----------



## CParker (12 January 2011)

Sorry to Hyjack but for those who have them what makes do you have?? I may be looking to treat mine to one for being such a dude also like Sarah2207 says how hard wearing is yours do you use all the time??
Sorry again Thanx


----------



## WellyBaggins (12 January 2011)

I think it does make a difference, I feel so much more secure and in better  balance in my monoflap, I ride other horses in their saddles and much prefer the feel of my saddle  

For CParker it is a jeffries flyover  I use it to jump  and hack if going quick  the flap has a slightly darker area in the leg area but no real wearing, I have had it 18mths


----------



## bigboyrocky (12 January 2011)

In all honesty.... unless your spending mega bucks on a saddle I wouldnt be swayed either way. The really expensive saddles e.g. devocoux, butet etc... their monoflap saddles are SO lovely!! However, i have a monoflap saddle made by a company called Style (they make XC boots and a few saddles) which would be pretty expensive new but not as much as the brands mentioned above, and its a nice saddle, but not any nicer than a half decent double flap saddle


----------



## pinktiger (12 January 2011)

CParker said:



			Sorry to Hyjack but for those who have them what makes do you have?? I may be looking to treat mine to one for being such a dude also like Sarah2207 says how hard wearing is yours do you use all the time??
Sorry again Thanx
		
Click to expand...

i only have a dressage one, the make is jaguar, i use it all the time i do flat work, very good quality and easy to clean ive had it for a few years now and it still cleans up like new!!


----------



## Sarah2207 (12 January 2011)

bigboyrocky said:



			its a nice saddle, but not any nicer than a half decent double flap saddle 

Click to expand...

This was my thought! Just interested whether people feel that for a similar quality of saddle make, a mono flap saddle is that much better in terms of their/their horses performance. 

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## alwaysbroke (12 January 2011)

CParker said:



			Sorry to Hyjack but for those who have them what makes do you have?? I may be looking to treat mine to one for being such a dude also like Sarah2207 says how hard wearing is yours do you use all the time??
Sorry again Thanx
		
Click to expand...

Barnsby Xtreem, in use everyday, no sign of any wear, to be perfectly honest it gets a bit of a hard life. Used it for hunting over some pretty big hedges and couldn't have felt more secure. May get slated for this but do use it on more than one horse (has been checked by an excellent saddler) one horse I use it on does a good line in very quick spins, I am sure it has saved me from a few tumbles.

Didn't cost mega bucks either, paid a quarter of its retail price on ebay, it still had the labels on and had never been used.


----------



## Baileyhoss (13 January 2011)

http://www.idealsaddle.com/catalogue/saddle/38
I have the ideal patriot.  In terms of horses performance, it's a lovely fitting, light saddle, and Bailey goes very well in it on the flat as well at jumping.  

However, I would have to say the difference it made to my riding was extreme!.  I have short legs and the mono flap helps me make full use of the length of leg I have, I don't feel that when I hike my stirrups up for jumping that I am perched and only in contact with the saddle if you know what i mean.  

The security from this and the knee blocks helped me develop a far more balanced independent seat and therefore b responded far better to my aids and I felt less fatigue xc.  

This saddle literally took me from not jumping/wetting myself over 2' in my previous GP saddle, to happily competing intro and sj 1m+.


----------



## KatB (13 January 2011)

I use a Equipe single flap jump saddle. It's a beautiful saddle, and was the only one of many tried my horse accepted!! It doesn't show any signs of wear, and I use it for everything, hacking, jumping and flatwork, it's my only saddle for mare bag!

I had a Barnsby Xtreem before that which was a beautiful saddle, and was like riding in a race saddle  Very comfy, again did everything in it  

Before that, had an Ideal Spiringbok. Again a lovely saddle, not as CC as the above two, with bigger blocks. 

I have also ridden in and used Butet single flaps, Jags, Antares and Sue Carson. Loved all of them except the Sue Carson!


----------



## _Rach_ (13 January 2011)

I have the same saddle as KatB I also love mine 
http://www.rideaway.co.uk/17-5-BROW...utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=purenet_feed


----------

